# fishing tickets-Insurance



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Questions with your answers??
Do any of you know or are aware of engineers starting in the UK Deep Sea Fishing Fleets, then gaining sea time and going on to Chief engineers ticket (BOT-DOTTI), or through the 1978 system of class 4 to class 1 certificate.
I know the 'Ranger' fishing company in the 70's employed Certificate Of Competency engineers in their fleet out of Hull, but how many were traditional fishing fleet men I am unsure about.(@)


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

The trawlers-side winders, had steam up and downers, some with a buaw wak turbine attached, and then one had the diesel trawlers, and factory ships: I cannot remember any diesel electric main propulsion drives- just gennies or hydraulic power units for auxiliaries and deck winch, and electrical requirements? Spelling gents/ladies please excuse!


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

david freeman said:


> The trawlers-side winders, had steam up and downers, some with a buaw wak turbine attached, and then one had the diesel trawlers, and factory ships: I cannot remember any diesel electric main propulsion drives- just gennies or hydraulic power units for auxiliaries and deck winch, and electrical requirements? Spelling gents/ladies please excuse!


I believe there was one diesel electric running out of Hull, possibly Lord Nelson.
But most were straight diesels through a reduction gearbox, stern trawlers going the CPP route. 
Served my time on the fish dock prior to going to sea with BSL. Was on a couple of refurb crankshaft and bearing jobs on the steam recips, scraping in white metal bearings to engs blue and taking leads.
It was a good grounding plus attending Dave Taylors pre-sea night class at Hull Tech, in which he folĺowed the EK's Steam, Motor and General syllabus excellent course it was.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Dave taylor and the gang of lecturers at HUll Tech, were interesting and made the Part B lectures for my steam and motor tickets fun


----------

